# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Instalimi i Windows VISTA

## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## land

Mos provoni te instaloni vista tek nje lap top te prodhuar para 2006,vista kerkon nje memorje ram mbi 1024mb,nese nuk e keni kete memorje instaloni vetem vista basic

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Mos provoni te instaloni vista tek nje lap top te prodhuar para 2006,vista kerkon nje memorje ram mbi 1024mb,nese nuk e keni kete memorje instaloni vetem vista basic


Un ka instaluar Ultimate me 512 ram !
Nuk eshte e thene. Varet nga perdoruesi.
Edhe un nuk do tja keshilloja ndonjerit me pc , poshte 512 ram , 2.4 GHz.
Thjesht nuk ja vlen!!!

----------


## benseven11

Tutorial vetem figura,asnje koment.Cili opsion perdoret dhe ne cilat raste.Mungojne shume detaje.
Perpara se te instalohet Vista ne nje hard drajv me windows xp,si fillim duhet
patur nje particion i vecante bosh per Visten 10 Gb e lart,qe te instalohet ne ate particion.Nqs hard drajveri ka vetem nje particion,nuk duhet instaluar vista.Pra jo vista dhe xp bashke ne nje particion.Nje faqe me hapat e instalimit te Vistes ne nje kompjuter me windows XP.
http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase...install_04.asp

----------


## Ola Zemer

Tutor per instalimin e windovs VISTA dhe windovs Xp PS2 se bashku 

A mund te jen te dy windovset e instaluar   dhe SI.?

RESPEKT

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Mua me duhet dicke me ndryshe , dua te di si fshihet boot entry dmth , te fshish nga lista e bootimeve Windows visten. Kur i kam te instaluar te dyja edhe xp dhe vista , ne ndezje te jepen dy alternativa 1-WIndows Vista 2-other windows (dicka e tille)
Tani si mund te ne boot vetem XP?

----------

